# Where To Buy 3D Backgrounds



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I want to ask for one of those 3D backgrounds for christmas but I do not want it to cost 200$+ if thats possible. and it has to be easy to install into my already running 75gallon 48x18x18...

These ones are nice but seems like you have to have an empty tank to install.

http://www.gillsnfins.ca/deluxe3d.php

I guess I could re-do my whole tank but that would take some time and my little rhom would need more time to re-adjust

I'm thinking for christmas I will ask for a good powerhead, new sand, background and light timer!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you thought about making your own background from foam and cement? If you have time, you could prob make it for around 50$ depending on what you want exactly.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I have done that twice before, but I just like the look of the ones you buy so much more. Plus I think they last longer than a few months...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Restricted- said:


> I want to ask for one of those 3D backgrounds for christmas but I do not want it to cost 200$+ if thats possible. and it has to be easy to install into my already running 75gallon 48x18x18...
> 
> These ones are nice but seems like you have to have an empty tank to install.
> 
> ...


I have never heard of a 3d background that you do not need to empty the tank and set it up dry. so, I think that may be your only option


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright, it's not a big deal to empty the tank because I have a 30gal right beside it that I can transfer my rhom to for a day or 2 while it is curing.

Also any idea what gph my powerhead should be? I was thinking around 750 ?

http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/263/Hydor+Koralia+Powerheads.html


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

also forgot to say, that on one of the backgrounds around the base it is 11" thick. do you think that would be bad for my rhom once it gets bigger, would it cause problems with swimming space? Here is a photo of it if this helps. My tank is 48x18 footprint btw


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Your rhom will prob just swim over it... and a good portion of that base would prob be covered in gravel or substrate.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright good thats what i was thinking, didn't want to buy it for 150$ and find out my rhom wont like it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's my 266g


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks sweet, where did you get it?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's a display tank made by DAS. Where I live, DAS owns several LFS by the name of Pet-O-Rama. Fortunately, the factory is also local, so I had them made me one. The background alone was $850 several years ago.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Damn 850$ thats alot..I guess 153 isn't too much for my background plus 40-70$ shipping depending on the model i order.


----------

